# DT770 oder Custom One Pro ?



## waxed (26. März 2014)

Hi, ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Kopfhörer kaufen...
Aktuell hab ich ein Superlux HD681 Evo, aber der hört sich (für meinen Geschmack ) einfach langweilig an, deswegen suche ich einen mit mehr "Wumms" .
Der DT770 (80 Ohm) und CoP werden oft als Basslastig bezeichnet, aber welcher dieser zwei lohnt sich mehr ?
Der KH wird 50% zum Musik hören und 50% zum zocken benutzt .


----------



## MoDJo (26. März 2014)

Ich hab die Custom One Pro. Was ich über die sagen kann, klanglich sind die auf jeden fall sehr gut. Nur, für meinen Geschmack, ist der Sound im mittleren und niedrigen Bereich, etwas dumpf. Ich weis nicht was du eh bevorzugst, geschlossene oder offene Bauweise. Die Custom One sind gut abgeschirmt und isolieren ganz gut die Umgebungsgeräusche. Allerdings wie gesagt, klingen die meiner Meinung nach, deswegen denke ich, etwas dumpf. Das fällt aber bestimmt nicht jedem auf, je nach wie empfindlich man bei so was ist. Über die DT-770 kann ich nichts sagen, aber über die DT-990 Pro kann ich auch etwas berichten. Die hat mein Bruder. Hab die auch bei mir getestet gegen die Custom One. Wie ich finde, sind die auf jeden fall kleines stück besser. Also ich würde dir unbeschränkt die DT-990 Pro empfehlen, wirst nicht enttäuscht sein. Allerdings sind die offen und man hört die Umgebung. Für mich ist das kein Problem, weis nicht wie das bei dir ist. preislich müssten die mit 770 gleich sein, die Custom One sind teurer. Einen hacken gibt's da noch. für alle diese Kopfhörer brauchst du definitive eine gute soundkarte. Jeder onboard soundchip wird damit überfordert. Damit kommst du bestimmt nicht im Genus. Folglich wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld.........


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2014)

Was will er denn mit nem 990 wenn es auch mobil genutzt werden soll? 
Überfordert sind OnBoard-Chips ganz pauschal auch nicht, speziell mit dem Cop nicht. Aber eine vernünftige Soundkarte lohnt natürlich fast immer.
Da aber mobil genutzt werden soll, bleibt eigentlich nur der COP, den DT770 kann man eher weniger mobil nutzen, zumindest nicht an den meisten Smartphones.



Metalic schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt noch andere Kandidaten die  nicht von Beyer sind. Aber da habe ich keine Ahnung. Warte auf Thalassa,  Soth, BlackNeo und wie sie alle heißen.


 
Da er scheinbar nen Bassbomber will, so gerne ich auch was anderes als Beyer vorschlage, im Preissegment bis ca. 150€ gibt's eigentlich nur den COP.


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Wenn du sie unterwegs nutzen willst fällt der 990 eh raus. Die hörst alles um dich herum. Habe den Kopfhörer selbst und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Aber nutze ihn eben nur am Rechner.
Die zwei von dir ausgesuchten haben durch ihre geschlossene Bauweise eben ordentlich "Wumms" wie du ihn suchst. Beim Custom One Pro kannst den Bass sogar noch regulieren. 
Wenn das Geld da ist, bestell dir doch einfach mal beide und teste sie. Oder geh in ein Geschäft dass beide KH da hat. Spart Geld für das hin und her schicken.
Gibt bestimmt noch andere Kandidaten die nicht von Beyer sind. Aber da habe ich keine Ahnung. Warte auf Thalassa, Soth, BlackNeo und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## MoDJo (26. März 2014)

Naja, das mit Mobilität, sind die alle 3 eh ungeeignet  Ich Persönlich würde die riesen dinger nicht auf dem Kopf durch die Gegend tragen  da gibt's bessere die auch für Handy geeignet sind. Naja, muss jeder Selbs wissen


----------



## Metalic (26. März 2014)

Wieso sind sie ungeeignet? 990 mal außen vor.
Der DT-770 wäre ne Möglichkeit. Hört man zumindest nur die Musik und nichts anders. Der COP ist für unterwegs auch sehr gut geeignet. Was du und was der TE tragen würde/möchte das sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## waxed (27. März 2014)

Lassen wird das mit dem Benutzen am Smartphone lieber, viele KH wie ich gelesen habe ~3m Kabel, was einfach zu viel ist (Da benutze ich lieber meine In-Ears). 
Solange der KH am PC funktioniert reicht das .


----------



## SamSoNight (27. März 2014)

Wo hört sich der 681 Evo eigentlich langweilig an? Der hat Höhen ohne Ende und der Bass ist auch schon deutlich angehoben. Also als ich von 681 (nicht Evo) auf DT 990 umgestiegen bin, war der Ton nicht "aufregender", sondern einfach besser auflösend, detailreicher, usw. Wenn der Evo von der Abstimmung her dem 681 oder 668B ähnlich ist, dann ist der auch den Beyerdynamics recht ähnlich IMO, eben nur nicht so fein.


----------



## waxed (27. März 2014)

Ich glaube mittlerweile schon fast dass es an der Soundkarte liegt, wenn ich den KH am Galaxy Nexus anschließe ist der Sound besser als am PC . Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass der Sound mit dem 3m Kabel schlechter ist als mit dem 1m .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Der CoP hat ein 1,5m Kabel, also kein 3m Kabel, ich nutze den auch ab und an, für lange Bahnfahrten!


----------



## waxed (27. März 2014)

Bist du mit dem CoP zufrieden ? Falls du auch damit zockst, wie ist die Ortung ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Jo, nehme ihn als Headset zuhause mit dem Custom Headset Gear. Ortung ist bei BF4 für mich völlig ausreichend, du kannst klar die Richtungen unterscheiden. Ich hatte noch nie das Gefühl, gekillt zu werden, und ich wusste nicht das der direkt hinter mir war, so kann man mich nicht überraschen. Mobil geht der auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. März 2014)

Ich klinke mich auch mal ein:
Gesucht habe ich auch einen guten Kopfhörer zum Zocken und Musikhören.
Die zwei geschlossenen, die ich genutzt habe waren genau der Cop und DT 770 Pro (250 Ohm). Bei diesen beiden habe ich mich klar für letzteren entschieden. Und genau aus folgendem Grund:


MoDJo schrieb:


> Allerdings wie gesagt, klingen die meiner Meinung nach, deswegen denke ich, etwas dumpf. Das fällt aber bestimmt nicht jedem auf, je nach wie empfindlich man bei so was ist.


Bin ich glücklich, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht allein bin - für mich wurde das sehr schnell zum K.O. Kriterium. Beim 770 waren die Tiefen in meinem Vergleich am besten - Nebensitzer hören nichts davon. Aber ich möchte dich warnen: an meinem Handy (LG x4 HD) war der Sound natürlich deutlich schlechter ... 250 Ohm hat es dennoch locker gepackt.
Außerdem ziehe ich die mausgrauen Velourpolster dem schwarzen Leder (?) vor. Getestet habe ich alles am potenten Musikplayer (Fiio X3), den ich auch als externe Soundkarte an PC und Notebook problemlos benutzen konnte.
Wegen der Spielbarkeit muss ich noch den offenen Akg 701 mit einbeziehen. Leider kam ich bisher nur dazu, ein paar Stunden MW2 zu spielen. Aber bei diesem alten FSP ist mir dieser Kopfhörer extrem aufgefallen. Man hört jeden Schritt klar auf der Map - ich war beeindruckt und zugleich über die Beyerdeynamik (DT 770, DT 990 und Cop) enttäuscht. Was mich total irritiert hat, war, dass der DT 990 die Schüsse komplett anders klingen ließ. Dennoch kann man die Ortung dieser Kopfhörer auf gar keinen Fall als schlecht bezeichnen.
Mein Fazit: Ich würde dir klar den DT 770 Pro empfehlen - jedoch wäre ein Vergleich auch nicht schlecht. Bei Thomann könntest du ja beides günstig als "B"-Ware (schon einmal getestet) erwerben und den schlechteren zurückschicken.
P.S. Bevor ich es vergesse: Das Kabel des Cop ist abnehmbar  beim 770 nicht, zudem ist letzteres spiralförmig gewickelt, dass es klobiger aber auch länger werden lässt. Bei allen Hifi Kopfhörer hat mich jedoch der leichte Kabelzug und die "Geräuschleitung" beim Bewegen leicht genervt.


----------



## BertB (29. März 2014)

ich hab mir heute nen sony mdr-1r gekauft, gefällt mir sehr gut
war im laden und hab lange probegehört, extra mit reggae und hip hop, weil ich ebenfalls will, dass die bässe gut rauskommen
klassik dann für die höhen, halt das zeug, was die im MM auf ihrem kleinen touchscreen anbieten zum probehören

ich persönlich find den sound sehr ausgewogen, leicht basslastig gegnüber sennheisers und AKGs, aber nicht übertrieben, wie bei beats by dre
normalerweise hör ich metal, da scheint der hörer auch sehr gut, 
aber auch so zeug wie depeche mode, was ja sehr cleane passagen hat,-> ebenfalls top

aber vor allem: hatte noch nie so einen bequemen kopfhörer auf dem schädel, 
die ohrmuscheln sind ein traum, er wird null warm und ist sehr leicht
habe ich jetzt seit drei stunden auf, top

material kann man streiten, ist viel plastik,  macht aber trotzdem nen wertigen eindruck,
die ohrmuscheln fühlen sich top an

er ist ausdrücklich auch für mobile geräte gedacht (48 Ohm bei 1kHz), ist auch ein zweites kabel dabei mit mikrofon und laut/leise knopf
ist wohl ausdrücklich für apple zeug gedacht
der musik an/aus knopf geht auch bei android, laut leise anscheinend nicht  (grad selber erst probiert)
am pc klingt er für musik jedenfalls sehr gut, mit der onboard soundlösung vom am3+ sabertooth


----------



## debalz (1. April 2014)

Leider hab ich den Sony MDR-MA900 schwarz in PC-Audio: Kopfhörer | heise online Preisvergleich
noch nicht selbst gehört - aber viel gutes von kompetenten Leuten darüber gelesen, wäre vlt. noch eine Empfehlung im Bereich  offene KH um die 120€


----------



## Raketenjoint (1. April 2014)

Überraschenderweise hat sich meine Meinung innerhalb von einer Stunde geändert. Der DT 770 spielt zwar sehr sauber - aber das variable Bassreflexsystem und abnehmbare Kabel sind einfach so überzeugend, dass ich mich für den CoP entschieden habe. Es ist einfach praktisch wenn man denn Bass je nach Stück sehr einfach einstellen kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2014)

Ich finde der COP ist hier einfach der bessere Allrounder, da man ihn auch besser am Handy betreiben kann.


----------



## Offset (1. April 2014)

Mit dem Cop machst du sicher auch nix falsch (hab den auch^^) . Ich finde eh das der dt770 für einen 150€ kopfhörer recht billig aussieht,  für den Preis könnte man da etwas mehr erwarten.


----------



## Thallassa (1. April 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Mit dem Cop machst du sicher auch nix falsch (hab den auch^^) . Ich finde eh das der dt770 für einen 150€ kopfhörer recht billig aussieht,  für den Preis könnte man da etwas mehr erwarten.


 
Och, so ein Abyss AB-1266 sieht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt danach aus, als koste er 5250€, ist aber trotzdem so


----------



## BlackNeo (1. April 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Och, so ein Abyss AB-1266 sieht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt danach aus, als koste er 5250€, ist aber trotzdem so



Ich finde das einen der hässlichsten Kopfhörer der Welt, da ist so ein STAX SR-009 doch viel schöner und kostet etwas weniger


----------



## Jeanboy (1. April 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Och, so ein Abyss AB-1266 sieht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt danach aus, als koste er 5250€, ist aber trotzdem so


 
Wenn der kaputt ist, kann man den in der Mitte durchschneiden und hat zwei Bratpfannen


----------



## waxed (7. April 2014)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder 
Ich war letztens in einem Musikladen in meiner Stadt, dort habe ich den DT 770 (80 und 250 Ohm), den CoP und den DT 990 getestet .
Der CoP hat mir von den vier am besten gefallen, genau so habe ich mir so ein Kopfhörer vorgestellt. Auch am Handy und zum zocken benutze ich ihn gerne .


----------



## Jeanboy (7. April 2014)

waxed schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder
> Ich war letztens in einem Musikladen in meiner Stadt, dort habe ich den DT 770 (80 und 250 Ohm), den CoP und den DT 990 getestet .
> Der CoP hat mir von den vier am besten gefallen, genau so habe ich mir so ein Kopfhörer vorgestellt. Auch am Handy und zum zocken benutze ich ihn gerne .


 
Das freut uns 

Wie wird er befeuert? Soundkarte/externer DAC/Onboard?


----------



## waxed (8. April 2014)

Aktuell noch über die OnBoard, werde mir aber vielleicht in nächster Zeit eine bessere Soundkarte kaufen .


----------

